# Help Id



## Edinmypizza (Aug 20, 2016)

I cannot seem to ID this piranha nor can the owners of pet stores. Especially the ones that sold me the fish. Long body black at the base of the rear fin then turns to white. Has red underneath it's gills and it's eyes are slightly colored red. I bought 4 of them thinking they were red bellies but only one was. But he was eaten by my current piranha (phil)

I can't post pictures for some reason sorry about that


----------

